# K&N air filter



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone know if there is a K&N air filter available for the X-Trail? I tried searching on the forums and on google but came up with nothing. I also tried the local Canadian Tire and Auto Value and they have nothing listed.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

You can use the same one specified for the following vehicles:

Nissan Altima 2.5S
Nissan Sentra 2.5S
Nissan Sentra SE-R
Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V
Nissan Sentra 2.5 Limited

All use the same engine as the X-Trail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

stx said:


> Anyone know if there is a K&N air filter available for the X-Trail? I tried searching on the forums and on google but came up with nothing. I also tried the local Canadian Tire and Auto Value and they have nothing listed.


Hi stx,

The part number for the xtrail K&N filter is *33-2031-2*

and HERE is the K&N Official site info.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi stx,
> 
> The part number for the xtrail K&N filter is *33-2031-2*
> 
> and HERE is the K&N Official site info.


Does it make much (any) difference ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Does it make much (any) difference ??


Oh Yeah! :thumbup: 

The feel of extra power at acceleration is very noticeable, plus the engine idles a lot smoother.

An investment worth considering.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I have a hi-flow drop in filter, too... make by HKS since K&N isn't readily available here locally. 

Unlike Jalal, I didn't feel the boost right away. But after a few days there is a considerable pick-up in low-end torque. I didn't dyno it so its subjective. But it makes sense... higher flow filter = higher amount of air taken in = more oxygen for combustion = more hp. 

Right now I'm working on getting a CAI. I think there will be much higher HP boost there.

Good luck!!!


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. Gonna check out Canadian Tire again to see if they have that K&N part number.

aussietrail: The website link you posted shows the X-Trail as having a 2.0L engine. Do you think this is a typo? Or is there a 2.0L petro X-Trail available for the Euro and Aussie markets?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The X-Trail is available with a 2.0 (QR20DE) engine elsewhere. It shares the same engine head and accessories as the 2.5 (QR25DE) engine. The airbox on both engines is the same so filters are interchangeable.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

The filter itself was expensive but I think it will be well worth it. Gonna continue tracking my fuel consumption to see if this filter does increase fuel efficiency.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

stx said:


> The filter itself was expensive but I think it will be well worth it. Gonna continue tracking my fuel consumption to see if this filter does increase fuel efficiency.


The short answer is No, it would wouldn't increase fuel efficiency.

The long answer is that you might find yourself consuming more fuel due to the feel of extra power that it gives to your exy, hence you'll feel the desire to press-down that accelerator even more


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The short answer is No, it would wouldn't increase fuel efficiency.
> 
> The long answer is that you might find yourself consuming more fuel due to the feel of extra power that it gives to your exy, hence you'll feel the desire to press-down that accelerator even more



I was just thinking that.  
Whats the average price on one of these filters?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

My K&N cost about $90 at Canadian Tire

Greg



kmccann said:


> I was just thinking that.
> Whats the average price on one of these filters?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*MAXDAX*

Guys,

The K&N filter is available to buy from MAXDAX for around $58US (excluding shipping) and this the cheapest price I've seen so far anywhere.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Canuck Tire*

Well I picked it up with the Cleaner Oil kit for a total of $115.00 CAN or so.... this better be worth it... in the long run it will be cheaper and I change my filters (oil and air) on a regular basis.. so let's just see!

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Stephen,

It's worth it  I had it for 7,000km's so far and it's been great.

I would never go back to the conventional type air filter again.

I have to warn you guys though, that this type of high flow air filter is excellent to use on-road and highway driving, but it is not the perfect choice for off-road driving as it may let some dust through slightly more than the standard filter. (this is what I've been told anyway) so if you still have the standard filter in good shape don't throw it away.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I put a K&N in my BMW, although I did not really notice any real performance gains, I like the fact the the filter can be cleaned, oiled and reused. I have been using the same one for about 10 years now or about 130,000 KM with out problems.

I keep a stock disposable one handy to place in the car for the day it takes for the K&N to dry after washing.

I may look to put one in the truck, but I'm in no hurry...


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

it does....it saves $$ in the long run too...only thing is that cleaning it is a bitch.... but its worth it considering the savings and performance gains


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

$90 is very expensive man..i think u ahev been ripped off....mine costs only 70 sing dollars


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Filter*

Ok... I made the switch... first thing I noticed was my half black (15,000k) Nissan Filter.... anyways... I replaced it with the K&N... simple... then started it and took it out... it works!! need I say more... seriously.. I did notice a smoother start and idle... I will let you know over the next while.

Stephen


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

I there any reason why everyone is using K&N? I know there are other brands that are reuseable. Is K&N just a higher quality?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*The Drug*

You see Stephen thats how its starts...

a little simple tiny improvement... and then.... just like a drug, you want to try a little more.... Let the mods begin...

see you Monday,



SCHESBH said:


> Ok... I made the switch... first thing I noticed was my half black (15,000k) Nissan Filter.... anyways... I replaced it with the K&N... simple... then started it and took it out... it works!! need I say more... seriously.. I did notice a smoother start and idle... I will let you know over the next while.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> You see Stephen thats how its starts...
> 
> a little simple tiny improvement... and then.... just like a drug, you want to try a little more.... Let the mods begin...
> 
> see you Monday,


Exactly right Marc LOL 

The K&N filter is just the tip of a huge mod iceberg 

Stephen: Your ECU may need a couple of days to adjust itself to the new settings and then you'll feel the difference.

Take it out on a highway run and get to a higher RPM and see if you feel something that was missing before. (no, not the cops cars chasing after you  )

Hold on tight to your seat while you do that! LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Kmccann, there are other high-flow filters around. I am using HKS.

Stephen, I agree with Jalal. My X didn't really "pick up" until almost a week after the filter was dropped in. That improvement has continued so far. :banana:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I got 1 K&N drop in at 97 & other at 98.

First one for my Sentra with GA16DE (1), the other for Altima with KA24DE (2).

(2) Was changed to X-ty since new, after a deep clean & re-oil (I've sold Altima this week but it lived a year with an OEM filter)

(1) Is gonna go to a Sentra with SR20DE that I got a few days ago.

This will add another 3 engines/cars that use the same Filter/Drop-In:

Sentra B14 with GA16DE
Sentra B14 with SR20DE
Altima L31 with KA24DE

It's one of the most popular Nissan Air Filters & I've seing them way cheaper at USA AutoZone's, I guess US$35, not shure


----------



## lakmethemud (Nov 15, 2004)

I just picked up the K&N filter (K&N part#33-2031-2 CT part#41-0749-2) at Canadian Tire in Ottawa (Bells Corners location) for $66.39+tax. It is on sale from $90 until June 19. I didn't see anymore there, but their system said that there was 1 more in stock.

They also had quite a few Reflex wiper blades, which I've heard people raving about. The had many different sizes as opposed to the billion 18" that every other CT has.

Just thought I'd share that info if anyone is driving around today looking for some...and has access to the Internet. 

steve


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up*

Ok Guys... I have had it in for a week... there is a difference... one that I can see already is my Gas mileage.. I am going to go all the way and drain it until the light comes on...if you recall I made it to 500km on a full tank before the light came on...my stupidity... anyways.... this time I have drive both locally and to the U.S. and back today... so it is a mix of highway and city.. I will let you know the mileage but halfway on the gas meter was a difference already.

As for driving... smoother and quicker accellerations...it is noticeable.... stay tuned.


Stephen


----------



## CDN-X (May 8, 2005)

You guys got me on this thread! 

I picked up the K&N filter on Sunday and slapped it in the same day. I was really sceptical about the whole thing even though in theory it makes sense. I took the X for a drive and noticed a difference right away. 

The next day, my wife drove and asked what I did to the X. She said it was responsive, quicker and the engine revved smoother.

Thanks to all of you who take the time to post your helpful tips!

My next beer will be a toast to all of you!

Jim.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

You know CDN-X, I am very happy that you noticed the same result. But I'm envious... where'd you get a wife that would?!?!  :thumbup: 

They say once you get a positive result from one mod, you keep on looking for the next one. That has been true for me. I didn't bother to do anything with my X-trail until this year even though I've owned it since 2003. Now it has so much stuff in it.. and I'm still not halfway done!

All I can say then is... Happy mod-ing!!


----------



## CDN-X (May 8, 2005)

You are absolutely right timster!

I have been coming back to this forum looking for more "mods".

Yourself, Valboo, SCHESBH and others I haven't mentioned (and there are many) have given me the itch to look for more. This is the start of an expensive hobby!!!

As for my wife, I am lucky. However, she drives the X most of the time and like's to do it in style!

Jim.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Finding this site is like getting an "option" from the dealer - at no charge - to say nothing of the hours of enjoyment from reading the posts of all the X-Trailers here.

I joined last night and posted an "intro" on the "New Member" side of things (which I now think would have been better placed here!!).

Wanted to say a special thanks to aussietrail for the K&N Filter part number and to lakmethemud for the CTC number and info re the sale (which I read this afternoon) - - since then I've been to CTC and purchased my filter, which will be installed tomorrow.

This will be my 3rd K&N (different vehicles) and I swear by them - they're the best.

Like everyone else, I've been surfing the net for accessories, without much luck. This forum has already provided a wealth of info. and I've been in touch with some suppliers outside Canada - in particular Leng Yee @ MAXDAX and was wondering if any of our Canucks (Stephen ?) have info re "duty/taxes".

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries Roger,

That's what we're here for. To share information and help each other out no matter where we're in the world. If nissan can't help us, we might as well help each other and sort it all out ourselves.

The information or lack of it to be exact from Nissan is something that is annoying everyone worldwide and they seem to be either too secretive about it or simply don't care enough to promote the good features and potentials of their cars, which will eventually affect their market-share greatly.

This forum and others (including the Australian one which I'm a member of) provides the very much needed encouragement and support to all xtrail owners and it even plays a very large role in convincing other potential buyers out there to make the biggest decision to either make a switch to an X-Trail or consider it seriously when they shop around for a new or second hand car.

If I was working for Nissan, I would have jumped at the opportunity to promote this site and community, as we're in fact helping boost their sales.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Jalal:

I suspect that the issue with Nissan is two-fold. 

They've got a very good product on their hands with the X-Trail, sales are extreemly good (here in Canada for sure - folks are having to wait in line) and (IMHO) that has translated into a "attitude" on their part.

The second aspect may be related to their Murano and this was referenced in another post. While the X-Trail will never "outperform" the Murano, perhaps they're worried that it may indeed "outshine" the Murano.

If either of the above is close to right, then they're missing out on some great business opportunities - and they risk even greater frustration from their Customers (who are the reason why they exist - although they may have lost site of that minor detail !!)

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Very true Roger, very true.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Duty Taxes... CANADA*

I laughed last nigth when the Senate of Canada suggested to allow a $2000 per day exemption for Canadians.... What most do not know is the WE HAVE FREE TRADE!!!!

I go to the U.S. every week...I only pay Sales tax GST + PST... there are no duties anymore.. no limits for personal use!!!

When I cross the U.S. border each week they are always changing questions to ask.. the Canadians now know me by name... a friend came with me last weekend and he laughed at how I was treated by Canadian Customs. I came to the Border, said hi and told them I am coming in... they stopped asking me questions a long time ago...

I even have the Nexus Pass that I have used for both U.S. and Canada when I am in a rush and I use the special lane to get through... I cleared U.S. customs in 15 seconds about a month ago with the pass! ... Canadian Customs.. I enjoy speaking with them.

A few weeks ago they finally.. after two years... said that he wanted to check my car... I said finally... he said no look at the X-Trail and the Mods I did!.. I laughed... we spent about an hour talking about it...

Ok.. off topic... as for Shipments to Canada.. this is where we get screwed... DO NOT and I repeat!!!! DO NOT use UPS to ship your items to Canada. They will try to charge you a brokerage fee to clear customs... you can demand to do this yourself....they have no choice its your parcel. Send any other way but know that if you use Canada Post there will be a $5.00 Canadian Governement surchage (Stop Laughing) on deliveries... who knows why.. but again you should only be charged the Sales Taxes and no duties.


Stephen



Wanted to say a special thanks to aussietrail for the K&N Filter part number and to lakmethemud for the CTC number and info re the sale (which I read this afternoon) - - since then I've been to CTC and purchased my filter, which will be installed tomorrow.

This will be my 3rd K&N (different vehicles) and I swear by them - they're the best.

Like everyone else, I've been surfing the net for accessories, without much luck. This forum has already provided a wealth of info. and I've been in touch with some suppliers outside Canada - in particular Leng Yee @ MAXDAX and was wondering if any of our Canucks (Stephen ?) have info re "duty/taxes".

Cheers = Roger[/QUOTE]


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Stephen re "duty"*

Not off topic - interesting info - one of these days, ask me where I used to work ! (Private e-mail prefered).

Agree with you re shippments from the good 'ol US of A. 

However, was thinking about some goodies from Leng Yee at MAXDAX (we've exchanged some e-mails re pricing etc). Did you bring anything in from Singapore as yet ? It's clear that you are indeed "addicted" and may indeed become the guru of importing goodies to Canada ?

On a slightly off topic note - are there any other members from the Eastern part of Canada (East of Montreal that is) ? I'll be travelling to Halifax mid-July (with the X-Trail of course) and would welcome the opportunity to meet up with any fellow members....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

I have brought many items in world wide and one of the tricks many use to get by Canadian Customs is stating Gift on the parcel and a value of 60.00 or less.. then it clears no problems... 

I can only guess where you worked.... want to search me! heheheh

LOL

Back to the topic....As for Leng.. yes there is duties and taxes but not much.. you have no choice unless you know someone at Canada Costoms or worked there before ...hmmmm LOL.....

I have ordered from England my Bulbs for the X-Trail the Euro Silverstars that are brighter than here and yes I KNOW ILLEGAL!!!!! but they arrived no duties at all but that is because were are part of the commonwhealth.... hmm that means that if I order from Australia or Vice Versa the same thing? Jalal?????

Leng's items takes anywhere from 2-3 weeks depending on how long our Canadian Customs officers sleep.. I mean get to the package.. (It was a joke!!!!)... From England recently... I received a parcel in two days.. Canada Post..luck I guess.

I hope that answered your questions...

Stephen






Canada's Far East said:


> Not off topic - interesting info - one of these days, ask me where I used to work ! (Private e-mail prefered).
> 
> Agree with you re shippments from the good 'ol US of A.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

I'm not sure about your custom regulations on import, but in Australia if I import a value of a package less than $500AUS in total it's exempt from duties.

I usually get my stuff shipped from maxdax in 3 days max. We're closer to Singapore than you guys 

So far, our post service has been great and it gets cleared by the customs fast as well.

From previous discussions with Stephen about the option of importing stuff from Canada to Australia and vice versa, it seems that postage charges are the main off-putting factor and will chew-up most if not all of the savings. Unless shipped to and from the US, it's not worth it.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Right Church - wrong pew !*

Very helpful - as usual !!

You're "close" on the work quiz - but no cigar as yet !

Past my bed time (00:12) here.....

Later = Roger


----------

